# General > Genealogy >  The Name Game!

## Stephen

The Name Game  There is a great deal of information about the notion that names taken by certain families and given to certain areas hide very deep histories concerning mans past. Im going to give you an example. Im going to use one of my own family names - McKay. 
The surname Mackay (McKay, Mackay) is an English equivalent of the Gaelic "MacAoidh" which comes from Mac (son) and Aoidh. The genitive or origin of the proper name Aodh). Aodh was once a popular Celtic name and it is said to be a form of Aed which some scribes translated as "The fiery or impetuous one". STOP! It actually has roots in a more distant past. It is associated with the term the *"Islands of the Happy"*, meaning Ireland and Scotland wherein the remnants of the family of *"Aed"* (also Ad) were to be found. In Arabic and Celtic folklore and Jewish tradition Ad (Aed) belonged to the family of Abraham and the name actually referred to one who Kept the Fire. Consequently the term Kept the Fire means someone who Kept the Truth. What truth we may never know. Perhaps it is about the Lost Tribes of Israel. Perhaps it is about Alba. Perhaps 
Anyway, with the passing of time, the spelling of "MacAoidh" has taken many forms including Iye, Y, Aytho, MacIye, Makky, Macky, Maky, McKye, McKeye, Mackie, Mackey, McKy, McAy, McCei, MacCay, Mackee, Makgie, Ison, Eason, Easson, and many others. The name MacIsaac is said to be a corruption of MacIye. Interestingly enough the MacKay clan were of the original Clan Morgan.
Anyone up for a whirl at the Name Game with their family name?

----------


## Issy13

Were you offering to look up the meanings of the names ?

----------


## Stephen

No!  The origins of names may be found through studying genealogical research tools in dozens of locations such as government and public libraries, the Internet, and through examining Heraldry and Clan Histories.  Provide us with your name though as it might be some one of us has already researched it and someone may be willing to share the information.  At the very least someone may be willing to point you to resources available for you to get started.

----------


## Jancelt

The book _The Surnames of Scotland: their origins, meaning and history_ by George F. Black (originally published 1942, but has been reprinted several times since, and may still be available via Amazon etc) is very useful for giving early instances of where names occurred in Scotland, and spelling variants, etc.

----------


## RONI

How about giving the surname SUTHERLAND a try?
Roni
Johannesburg
South Africa

----------


## chuckgunn

Hi to all with the Greetings of the season. "Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!"

For a long time, I have been searching for an answer to the question. What did my ancesters do in Scotland before coming to the United States with 'Jasper Gunn' in 1635??

----------

